# What filter to buy for 10G tank



## Peta2 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi everyone. I need an advise. I have Topfin 10G tank and its Topfin filter just died. So I wonder, what would be the best choice for a new one. 
Thanx


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Are you looking for another hang-on the back filter? Aquaclear 30 is probably the most available choice.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Curiosu but if you've got some tools I've been playing around with air-lift technology (sponge filters are air lift) and think that if you drill a hole into the sisde of the Topfin intake tube and stick an airline tube in there you can have the air bubbles draw the water up into the filter and as the filter fills up it will pass through the filters inside the filter and the water will return back into the tank without overflowing. Just an idea.


----------



## Peta2 (Jun 4, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Curiosu but if you've got some tools I've been playing around with air-lift technology (sponge filters are air lift) and think that if you drill a hole into the sisde of the Topfin intake tube and stick an airline tube in there you can have the air bubbles draw the water up into the filter and as the filter fills up it will pass through the filters inside the filter and the water will return back into the tank without overflowing. Just an idea.


Not good with a drill  . But thanks anyway.


----------



## Peta2 (Jun 4, 2010)

*thanks*

Just bought Aquaclear 20. Was afraid that 30 would create to much flow for the guppy fry I have there.

Thanks for the fast replies


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Peta2 said:


> Just bought Aquaclear 20. Was afraid that 30 would create to much flow for the guppy fry I have there.
> 
> Thanks for the fast replies


Even though you bought that already, next time you can try putting a specimen container where the waterfall is, it reduces the outflow significantly, my 32G would have no water movement if not for the sponge filter.

Something like this:
http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/shop_image/product/e53a0d56650ee85c5edc522380862808.jpg


----------



## Peta2 (Jun 4, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Even though you bought that already, next time you can try putting a specimen container where the waterfall is, it reduces the outflow significantly, my 32G would have no water movement if not for the sponge filter.
> 
> Something like this:
> http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/shop_image/product/e53a0d56650ee85c5edc522380862808.jpg


Interesting... My Aquaclear 20 is still in the box. Topfin decided to fight for its life and started working again, but I don't think it will last long. But now I have time to do some research.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

My Topfin has been working for a few months now. If you bought it from PetSmart, you can return or exchange it within 14 days of purchase. I don't think there's another store that stocks TopFin.

What type of tank is this filter for?


----------



## Peta2 (Jun 4, 2010)

Joeee said:


> My Topfin has been working for a few months now. If you bought it from PetSmart, you can return or exchange it within 14 days of purchase. I don't think there's another store that stocks TopFin.
> 
> What type of tank is this filter for?


I bought TopFin 10G starter kit (tank, filter, heater, ...) in April. I'm not really happy with the filter, so when it finaly breaks, I'd like to try something diffirent.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Curiosu but if you've got some tools I've been playing around with air-lift technology (sponge filters are air lift) and think that if you drill a hole into the sisde of the Topfin intake tube and stick an airline tube in there you can have the air bubbles draw the water up into the filter and as the filter fills up it will pass through the filters inside the filter and the water will return back into the tank without overflowing. Just an idea.


This is exactly how the original outside filters worked. the deeper into the tank the lift tube extends, the better it will work.

As far as the original question goes, did you dissassemble and clean the pump section,ie the impeller and cavity? Usually this is wher the problem can be found.
If you decide to keep the AC, adding a second sponge elementwill improve it's effiociency. Don't use the carbon; save it for an emergency.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Peta2 said:


> Not good with a drill  . But thanks anyway.


Does not have to be a perfect drilled hole. As long as you make some hole that you can fit an air tube in that is all that is needed. Heck hammer and nail works too if you're slow and careful with it using a few small sized nails as pilot nails then moving to the larger ones. A drill is just making it easier and you only need often 2-3 drill bits (first one small). Anyways worth a mention as if the filter dies you can still used that method for a spare filter which can be run off an air pump or battery air pump during a power outage or something else.


----------



## Peta2 (Jun 4, 2010)

BillD said:


> This is exactly how the original outside filters worked. the deeper into the tank the lift tube extends, the better it will work.
> 
> As far as the original question goes, did you dissassemble and clean the pump section,ie the impeller and cavity? Usually this is wher the problem can be found.
> If you decide to keep the AC, adding a second sponge elementwill improve it's effiociency. Don't use the carbon; save it for an emergency.


That's how I found out my TopFin is not broken. Before throwing it away I decided to look inside. It wasn't pretty! So after cleaning it, I gave it one more try and it worked. I still have so much to learn...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what lights do u use for 10 gallons?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

a 24" T5 is the perfect size. it hangs over an inch or two but works great diagonally or horizontally across the tank.

and an AquaClear 30 is good for a 10 gal. It has adjustable flow so the pressure can be high or low. My gobies like it pretty fast and this filter gives it good directional flow.

Also, pieces are EASY to find for the aquaclear and you can add your own media, etc to it. I got mine on deal so it was really good value.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

thank you man.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I think there is one that is four tubes, which is what I want for even coverage of light in my tank. but a T5 24" is alright.

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...f-CAD-57012##0##1g&query=t5&hits=12&offset=48


----------

